# program to recover pictures from memory card



## dwayner31 (Feb 6, 2007)

i am trying to track down a full version free program to recover my pictures from my memory card on my kodak digital camera. Priceless family pictures from my g/f of 6 momths and her 4 small chidren and our first holidays are on there and I absolutely need those pictures! PLEASE!!!!!! someone help me those memories are so important to me.. thanks so much


dwayne


----------



## dwayner31 (Feb 6, 2007)

ok- this is christina dwayne's g/f- i posted the initial thread and i just wanted u to know so that u woulsn't think dwayne was gay!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

dwayner31 said:


> ok- this is christina dwayne's g/f- i posted the initial thread and i just wanted u to know so that u woulsn't think dwayne was gay!


Well that thought never crossed my mind.

Can you explain in more detail what you are having problems with and what error messages you may be receiving? How are you trying to access the pictures? Lots of details would really help.


----------



## dwayner31 (Feb 6, 2007)

i accessed the card through the printer because every other method of accessing the card is asking me to format the disk- wipe it clean


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Have you tried this one?

Click Me


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I have successfully used PC Inspector, a free data recovery program.
http://www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/uk/download.htm


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

They're priceless and yet you want a free program to recover them.....hmmm...... 

I have heard good things about PC Inspector, as kiwiguy said.

Also: http://recovery-review.com/undelete-tools/
And the one that never gets old: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=free+file+recovery+program&btnG=Search


----------

